

Name Recessions After People - mariorz
http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Name_20Recessions_20After_20People#1223696557

======
JacobAldridge
Where names have doubled up, I've used the most interesting surname or middle
name. This has prevented three Recession Williams (a tip when choosing the
next cabinet).

This titling system makes conversation so much easier: "Well, I survived
Recession McAdoo, but Recession Andrew was a doozie! If they ever name a
Hurricane after that guy, I'm outta here."

1797-1800 Recession Oliver

1807-1814 Recession Albert

1819-1824 Recession Crawford

1837-1843 Recession Levi

1857-1860 Recession Howell

1873-1879 Recession William

1893-1896 Recession John

1907-1908 Recession George

1918-1921 Recession McAdoo

1929-1939 Recession Andrew

1953-1954 Recession Magoffin

1957-1958 Recession Robert

1973-1975 Recession Pratt

1980-1982 Recession Donald

1990-1991 Recession Nicholas

2001-2003 Recession Paul

2008- Recession Henry

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_recessions_in_the_Unite...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_recessions_in_the_United_States)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Secretary_of_the_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Secretary_of_the_Treasury)

~~~
steveplace
Greenspan's policies were the main cause of the current recession. I think we
should give credit where credit is due.

------
dfranke
This would encourage the wrong behavior, namely doing accounting shenanigans
to put off the recession until your successor takes office.

~~~
yummyfajitas
This already happens.

Remember how, around 2000, we went from budget "surpluses" (based on
projections which assumed the .com bubble would never burst) to deficits
almost immediately?

Notice how we are bailing out the financial industry, in an effort to postpone
problems? (I don't think anyone really believes the bailout will prevent a
recession, though it might postpone it.)

------
mattmaroon
Unfortunately this will often mean the recessions are named after the person
trying to fix them rather than the ones who are chiefly responsible.

I despise Bush as much as anyone, but he's only had a small part in getting us
into this mess.

~~~
Fuca
Without his made up war this would not have happen.

~~~
yummyfajitas
The housing bubble, generally thought to have begun in 1997, would not have
occurred without the wars in Afghanistan (2001-present) and Iraq
(2003-present)?

Ok.

~~~
mattmaroon
Right. The pickle we're in is clearly the result of the actions of two
Presidents, multiple Congresses, and millions of individuals.

Our budget deficit may be largely Bush's fault, but it's not the reason for
the current woes.

------
fallentimes
Damn it. I wanted to name this one "Scoble" or "Le Recession".

~~~
jgrahamc
<pedantic>Récession is a feminine noun in French, hence it would be La
Récession</pedantic>

~~~
fallentimes
Haha good point, but it was a play on "Le Web" and "Le Meur".

------
jhancock
I think we should name the recessions after men and go back to naming
hurricanes after women.

------
tomjen
Yes, but not just some people, the people who caused the recessions in the
first place.

